# Supercharger system x5 e53 4.4i



## Luciferscat (Jul 16, 2019)

So ... You ever look at thise audio car guys that make custom brackets for more then one alternator? Well... Why not make a bracket that will hold a small 7psi turbo in a belt drive A bracket config.? Im not an expert.... But i look at all the centrifugal supercharger set ups and i simply see well tooled brackets using standard belt sizes on most set ups.... I will post more on this ideal as well.... Also think about adding hydrogen to system if boost it or not....


----------

